

Doodle App in 3 hours with Firebase - jamest
http://joewlarson.com/blog/2012/04/19/firebase-introducing-fat-chalk/

======
guynamedloren
Neat, but please don't call this 'OMGPOP's Draw Something'. This title is pure
link bait. It's not even close to Draw Something, nor is it intended to be.

A more appropriate title would be 'Doodle app in 3 hours with Firebase'

Edit: Thanks

------
moe
Well, I'll be that guy and say I'm underwhelmed (no less by the link-bait
headline).

 _and saving and sharing data without a line of backend code!_

That's nice and all. However, from a glance it seems like you saved yourself
about 30 lines of code in <insert-favorite-web-framework>. With heroku or
appengine that's about 15 minutes from first line to first deploy.

No need to lock yourself into a proprietary platform here, if you ask me...

